# How many apples for applesauce



## Awnry Abe

We have a u-pick up the road that is selling apples for $20/bushel. About how many should I get for a reasonable batch? I would like to have at least a dozen pints for the winter.


----------



## tallpines

We are doing applesauce right now.
Our yield is about 1 dozen QUARTS from a bushel.

It's hard for me to be precise because ----
we started with 2 bushel (McIntosh).

We've processed 1 and 1/4 bushel so far.
We've eaten some of the sauce and we've loaded up the 2 dehydrators.
And we currently have 1 dozen Quarts finished.


----------



## ai731

tallpines said:


> We are doing applesauce right now.
> Our yield is about 1 dozen QUARTS from a bushel.


Yes, that's about what I get, too. I do applesauce in pint jars, and get about two dozen pints from a bushel of apples.


----------



## jkhs

The Ball book suggests that 12 pounds of apples makes about 8 pints of applesauce. I believe that a bushel of apples is suppose to weigh between 42 and 48 pounds.


----------



## Bluebonnet

If you have a food mill such as a Victorio or Squeezo ask if they have second's or windfall apples for a much lower price.

Just remove the gag bits but leave the peels and cores, cook and then put through the mill. You could have sauce for a much lower price.

Bluebonnet


----------



## tallpines

The apple production in our area is way down from normal due to weather extremes.

A couple years ago McIntosh #1's were $20 a bushel. Seconds were $8.oo.

This year the #1's are $40.oo. Secounds are $20.oo.

We are working with seconds and finding them to be good apples.....no wind falls.
Most of them are labeled "seconds" only because they are larger than the standard.


----------



## praieri winds

does any of yall make applejuice with the juice or can it all together


----------



## tallpines

praieri winds said:


> does any of yall make applejuice with the juice or can it all together


It all goes into the sauce.


----------



## jkhs

I made apple juice with the juice and canned the sauce (pulp) separately this year for the first time. It turned out great.


----------



## imthedude

I don't know about bushels, but I just did 2 5-gallon buckets that yielded 17 pints.


----------

